
Cloudflare’s Transparency Report for 2016 and an Additional Disclosure for 2013 - ycombi42
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflares-transparency-report-for-second-half-2016-and-an-additional-disclosure-for-2013-2/
======
nhm
Related EFF article, "Finally Revealed: Cloudflare Has Been Fighting NSL for
Years": [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/finally-revealed-
cloud...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/finally-revealed-cloudflare-
has-been-fighting-nsls-years)

